# [SEMI-SOLVED] hdc: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }Error

## gentoobrother

I have seen certain topics concerning such dmesg output:

```

hdc: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: drive not ready for command
```

like here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-507120-highlight-hdc+status+timeout+status+0xd0+busy.html?sid=6dbb7737ba0d3e850e101289b3a2f258

The thing happens spontaneously. I have noticed it while running DOSBox for example. When I somehow manage to kill some apps (everything slows down when I get these logs in dmesg) I see that usually hald is responsible. When I kill HAL all come back to normal but when I start some CD-ROM-related  processes like hdparm or eject the same happens. Only rebooting helps.

This is my hparm -i /dev/hdc:

```

 Model=TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L632D, FwRev=AS05, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:227,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no
```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Unknown device 0756 (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS964 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 36)

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)

00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

00:0a.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

00:0a.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

00:0a.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 110M / GeForce Go 7300 (rev a1)

```

cat /proc/interrupts:

```

           CPU0       

  0:    1627813    XT-PIC-XT        timer

  1:       5531    XT-PIC-XT        i8042

  2:          0    XT-PIC-XT        cascade

  4:          2    XT-PIC-XT        ohci_hcd:usb3

  5:     317449    XT-PIC-XT        yenta, ehci_hcd:usb1, ohci_hcd:usb2, ohci_hcd:usb4, sdhci:slot0, eth0

  7:          2    XT-PIC-XT        parport0

  8:          2    XT-PIC-XT        rtc

  9:      23949    XT-PIC-XT        acpi

 10:      50218    XT-PIC-XT        nvidia

 11:      62822    XT-PIC-XT        SiS SI7012, eth1

 12:     158431    XT-PIC-XT        i8042

 14:      21654    XT-PIC-XT        ide0

 15:      14466    XT-PIC-XT        ide1

NMI:        898 

LOC:    1627735 

ERR:          0

```

Anybody has any idea?

----------

## nicsmax

Hi there,

I have the exact same problem. Actually it is my first gentoo related problem that has not been solved by anybody else yet. I have the same DVD-drive (but Firmware SC01) in a Samsung notebook with an Intel 945GM chipset. The drive seems to be of poor quality. Once it fell back to PIO mode in Windows etc. So maybe its a hardware related problem. Other threads about similar problems suggest to use a different kernel.

I also tried to reduce the timer frequency to 100Hz, since someone suggested this in a thread (i cannot find anymore). It seems that the problem occurred not that fast as it did with 1000Hz. But this is only my subjective opinion, since the problem itself is reproducible but the time of occurrence is not.

I used gentoo-sources 2.6.18-r2 and suspend2-sources 2.6.19-r1 to r3. I am going to try vanilla and maybe mm sources and post the results. But I really don't know what is the cause for this problem. Any hints are appreciated.

[edit]

The latest vanilla and mm kernel didn't change anything. So I tried the oldest kernel available as in the thread you mentioned the problrems were solved with older kernel versions. With gentoo-sources-2.6.15  I don't get the dmesg output

```
hdb: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown
```

repeated a million times but

```
hdb: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: DMA disabled

hdb: ATAPI reset complete
```

exactly one time. If I enable DMA again the message reappears after one or two hours. But at least gentoo does not lockup anymore.

So, what does this all mean? I really don't know   :Confused: 

----------

## naviathan

I'm having the same issue with my cdrom drive:

```
/dev/hdc:

 Model=_NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6500A, FwRev=2.22, SerialNo=

 Config={ Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

```

I'll see if disabling DMA on boot for the cdrom helps.  I did notice that if I leave the drive tray open it doesn't lock up...I'll update when I give this enough time for the settings to take and normally lock up....

----------

## naviathan

Ding ding ding...We have a winner.  Use hdparm -d0 to turn off dma.  It would probably be best to add it to the runlevels.  the config file is /etc/conf.d/hdparm.  You can split it out and enable dma on your hard drives and such and disable it for only the cdrom.  Not sure what caused this or why our cdroms can't use dma, but this is a temporary work around.  I'll start looking through the kernel when I get the time and see if I can find what changed.

----------

## nicsmax

 *naviathan wrote:*   

> Ding ding ding...We have a winner.  Use hdparm -d0 to turn off dma.

 

Ok, should have told you this. Turning off dma works for me, too. I just thought its not and option because its slow and eats a lot of cpu power. Thats why i just disabled my cdrom until a few days ago, a firmware update was released (SC03). Enabled it again, and tadaah, it seems to work. I still have to test it for a longer time period. Still use the same kernel and everything, so i seriously think its the drive/firmware thats buggy.

I don't know about the NEC drive, though. I always had good experiences with the normal sized NEC-drives (ND-34XX series). Another suggestion from a friend of mine: The PCI-Express to PCI adapter or bridge or whatever might not be set up correctly. But I don't know how to do that or even how to find it  :Smile: 

----------

## naviathan

So a firmware fix patched it for you.  I'll have to check NEC's site and see what it says for mine.  Thanks for that, I just figured I'd post the disabling DMA for those that haven't found even a temporary solution yet.

EDIT:  Ok there is a firmware update out there for my drive.  Unfortunately it's a windows based update utility.  They don't offer anything for *nix derivitives.  I wonder if it'll run through wine?  I'd hate to try it and brick my drive.

----------

## Bitspyer

Switching complete to new libata-lib will fix it too.

----------

## nicsmax

I am not sure that it is fixed by that firmware update. It just did not fail for some hours of usage. Thats all I can say for now. So I would strongly recommend NOT to run a firmware update through wine. Maybe a friend of you has a windows licence and can create you a live windows with Bart PE, if you want to update your firmware for sure.

If you can use your drive in pio mode for another 2 or 3 days i can tell you then if it worked for me (dont have the time right now to test it over a long time).

----------

## naviathan

 *Quote:*   

> Switching complete to new libata-lib will fix it too.

 

Ok, is the new libata actually fixing it or just disabling the dma on boot like the kernel was before?

 *Quote:*   

> I am not sure that it is fixed by that firmware update. It just did not fail for some hours of usage. Thats all I can say for now. So I would strongly recommend NOT to run a firmware update through wine. Maybe a friend of you has a windows licence and can create you a live windows with Bart PE, if you want to update your firmware for sure.
> 
> If you can use your drive in pio mode for another 2 or 3 days i can tell you then if it worked for me (dont have the time right now to test it over a long time).

 

I await your report.  I have copies of Bart PE and ERD Commander, but I didn't think a Live CD was a good place to do a firmware update from.  Is this safe?  Has it been tested to work properly?

----------

## naviathan

Ok maybe I was wrong.  Which is odd because it didn't lock up at all last night, but this afternoon when I got home from work it was locked again.  I wonder if this has something to do with power management?

----------

## nicsmax

Unfortunately, the firmware update didn't help. I still get some lockups from time to time. I hope that moving to libata will help, otherwise I don't know what else to do.

----------

## naviathan

Ok, great so now we're at loss.  Maybe we should start hunting down the associated kernel code.  What changed from 2.6.14 to 2.6.16?  That's the closest I have come to a point when it started happening.  It's always hald-addon-stor that locks up?  Did something change in the recent release of this program?  From what I can tell from the system messages I get it's trying to eject the cdrom when it goes into the busy loop.

----------

## nicsmax

 *naviathan wrote:*   

> Maybe we should start hunting down the associated kernel code.

 

I don't know if I were a big help in this task. For now, I got rid of the CONFIG_IDE stuff and now use only CONFIG_ATA and friends. I am on a short break this weekend and probably won't have internet access. But I will check if things work out this way and report it next week.

PS: If you want to try it too and you aren't familiar with that libata stuff (like me), you may want to read this nice howto.

PPS: You asked this earlier: libata does not disable DMA in general. My cdrom uses the same UDMA/33 mode as it does before.

----------

## gentoobrother

Well, I have recomplied my system with the flag "-hal" and HAL turned off. For the time being everything runs smoothely but this is not the answer to the question since HAL is pretty nice when mounting thing like USBsticks and memcards. I haven't used kernels prior to 2.6.17 on this laptop (ASUS A6KM) and don't know whether it is due to the version bump. I haven't tested this new ATA stuff. I'll do it this weekend when I find the time. I haven't tried disabling DMA since it is slow.

The problem remains open for now.

----------

## l1q1d

I try with the latest kernel with the suspend patch (2.6.21-rc4) and the problem appears only when i left a disc in the device.

----------

## kr0z

Try this: do not disable DMA, just lower it: for example from udma2 to udma1. It worked in my case.

But I still do not like it. Moreover - even in udma1 mode K3B shows many errorrs. But may be they connected with some other trouble - I am not use.

Try to lower DMA mode.

----------

## nicsmax

 *Bitspyer wrote:*   

> Switching complete to new libata-lib will fix it too.

 

Bitspyer, you are the man! My Notebook was running continuously for three days without any lockups. I played some hours of dvds, copied some data from  dvd and even burned a dvd without problems.

Yeaha  :Wink: 

----------

## gentoobrother

Can I switch to libata without having a SATA drive? Just to tell my kernel to use libata instead of the original ATAPI stuff?

And how to do it?  :Smile: 

----------

## nicsmax

Unset CONFIG_IDE and set CONFIG_ATA (both under "Device Driver") and support for your particular sata/pata controller. As mentioned above, i did it like explained here. Be aware of the fact that /dev/hdx moves to /dev/sdy where x!=y may happen (on my machine was x=y) The cdrom should be available at /dev/sr0 or so with /dev/cdrom1 pointing to it. I'm no expert, it just worked for me.

Good luck.

And its always good to have a fallback-kernel with the old configuration just in case that the new kernel cannot find your root partition. I know what I'm talking about  :Wink: 

----------

## naviathan

I switched to the new libata just as stated above and all is well again.  Now if we could figure out how to check and/or set dma modes. sdparm doesn't seem to do it.

----------

## nicsmax

 *naviathan wrote:*   

> I switched to the new libata just as stated above and all is well again.

 

So it seems not to be a coincidence. Great!

 *naviathan wrote:*   

> Now if we could figure out how to check and/or set dma modes. sdparm doesn't seem to do it.

 

Well, I don't know how to set it yet, but you can do a

```
dmesg | grep -i ata
```

to check whether dma is set or not. On my machine this reports UDMA/33 for the cdrom which is the same as UDMA mode 2. And if everythings fine, why should we change dma modes manually. Ok, I use gentoo. Nevertheless (or therefore) I appreciate not to bother about things that work out of the box   :Smile: 

@gentoobrother: maybe this works for you, too, and you could mark this thread [solved].

----------

## naviathan

Wow, that was a lot of information...  here's what I got:

```
 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003fefa000 (ACPI data)

Memory: 1029876k/1047488k available (4822k kernel code, 17004k reserved, 1615k data, 248k init, 129984k highmem)

      .data : 0xc05b58cd - 0xc07498c4   (1615 kB)

libata version 2.00 loaded.

pata_via 0000:00:11.1: version 0.1.14

ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x1C60 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1C68 irq 15

scsi0 : pata_via

ata1.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 117210240 sectors: LBA48 

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi1 : pata_via

ata2.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      HTE726060M9AT00  MH4O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

Looks like it's enabled, it just doesn't seem to run all that quick.

EDIT:  Ok it really isn't all that quick.

```
hdparm -tT --direct /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing O_DIRECT cached reads:    64 MB in  2.05 seconds =  31.20 MB/sec

 Timing O_DIRECT disk reads:   94 MB in  3.06 seconds =  30.69 MB/sec

```

----------

## gentoobrother

Hey, I complied a kernel with libata but it doesn't boot. It panics after it cannot find its root partition. I don't have a SATA disk on my laptop so I don't know what to do. I've done everything like it written in many howto's on libata. How can I use the libata features without having a SATA drive?

BTW: I've upgraded HAL to 0.5.9 and the kernel to 2.6.20.4 and still the CD-ROM locks on HAL and then all the commands related to it fail.

----------

## naviathan

You need to change your fstab to reflect the change in the device nodes.  ie. /dev/hda1 becomes /dev/sda1

----------

## gentoobrother

OK, it works  :Smile: 

But....

This time there are also some dmesg messages concerning ata2 device at a certain time. I am using now HAL 0.5.9 and it has a process named:

 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec)

It then turns into 'D' (device problem) but this time it can be killed. I don't know if this is normal. The second thing is how to make udev create those nice links in /dev corresponding to the CD-ROM (sr0)?[/code]

----------

## gentoobrother

udev's done. All I had to do is remove the outdated /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules (or something similar) and run udevstart. It make them anew but this time with the SCSI names. My CD-ROM switched after some time into:

```

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

ata2.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 cdb 0x25 data 8 in

         res 40/00:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata2: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0xd0)

ata2: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)

ata2: soft resetting port

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/16

ata2: EH complete

```

Don't know why, don't know how. Any suggestions?

----------

## naviathan

You either need to read up on udev rules or just create a static link cdom whatever you want it to be to sr0.  I know my machine does that for me.  I have several names for the cdrom, ie. cdrw dvdrw dvd cdrom.  It did that from the start though.

----------

## naviathan

 *gentoobrother wrote:*   

> udev's done. All I had to do is remove the outdated /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules (or something similar) and run udevstart. It make them anew but this time with the SCSI names. My CD-ROM switched after some time into:
> 
> ```
> 
> ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
> ...

 

Interesting, your drive is only running in UDMA mode 1.  What kind of system is this and how old is it?

----------

## gentoobrother

As I said this is an ASUS A6KM laptop running Gentoo (the newest packages daily emerged). This is my lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Unknown device 0756 (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS964 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 36)

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)

00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

00:0a.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

00:0a.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

00:0a.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)

```

And my CD-ROM:

```
    /dev/sr0: TSSTcorp  CD/DVDW TS-L632D  as99  [cd/dvd]
```

----------

## naviathan

There are some firmware updates out for that drive you may want to check.  Although I do see a lot of forum comments and questions talking about problems keeping that drive in UDMA mode and it being really slow despite it.

Side note, I love your sig...That's awesome and soooo true.

----------

## nicsmax

 *naviathan wrote:*   

> There are some firmware updates out for that drive you may want to check.

 

According to http://www.toshibaer.com/firmware/index.php?path=TS-L632D/, he has the latest asus firmware. I don't know if it is possible and/or preferable to use some other oem-firmware.

 *naviathan wrote:*   

> Although I do see a lot of forum comments and questions talking about problems keeping that drive in UDMA mode and it being really slow despite it.

 

Let's face it: this drive is crap. As I told you it sometimes falls back to PIO in windows, needs about one minute to recognize a disc and burns reliable only with max. double speed. I'm just glad it does not lockup my whole notebook anymore.

I just wonder that it uses udma/33 by default on my machine, but udma/16 on gentoobrothers. Maybe this is caused not by the drive but by the controler!?

----------

## naviathan

 *nicsmax wrote:*   

>  *naviathan wrote:*   There are some firmware updates out for that drive you may want to check. 
> 
> According to http://www.toshibaer.com/firmware/index.php?path=TS-L632D/, he has the latest asus firmware. I don't know if it is possible and/or preferable to use some other oem-firmware.
> 
>  *naviathan wrote:*   Although I do see a lot of forum comments and questions talking about problems keeping that drive in UDMA mode and it being really slow despite it. 
> ...

 

That's possible.

----------

## gentoobrother

Errata. It only uses UDMA/16 when resuming from hibernation. Normally it displays this:

```

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

ata2.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 cdb 0x25 data 8 in

         res 40/00:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata2: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0xd0)

ata2: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)

ata2: soft resetting port

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x65)

ata2.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 cdb 0x43 data 12 in

         res 51/20:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata2: EH complete

```

----------

## gentoobrother

OK, I guess this needed time. I can close this thread SOLVED if nobody has any objections. The solution is to migrate to libata.

Now with this I can see that my CD-ROM switches between modes (downward). Now I have:

```
ata2.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa0)

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

ata2.00: cmd a0/00:00:00:00:20/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 0 

         res 51/20:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x5 (timeout)

ata2: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0xd0)

ata2: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)

ata2: soft resetting port

ata2.00: configured for PIO4

ata2: EH complete

```

This drive is simply a piece of you know what. Since this is a laptop I have no place to get something better for it. At least with libata the whole CD drive doesn't get blocked as it used to with ATAPI. Althoug for the transition period between modes (UDMA/33 -> UDMA/16 -> PIO4) HAL does get the 'D' status but its temporary and returns to 'S' as usual, and I can eject the CD-ROM.

Thanks everybody 4 your help!

----------

## naviathan

Go ahead and post it solved.  I'm still curious why my hard drive is so slow.

----------

